# Pakistan Questions Its Role in the GWOT



## Marauder06 (Dec 1, 2011)

Pakistan is just now getting around to questioning it's role in the war on terror?  That's cool, a lot of us have been questioning it for years.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4550539...uestions-its-role-us-war-terror/#.TtgknbIT_pQ



> ISLAMABAD  — Enraged by a NATO cross-border air attack that killed 24 soldiers, Pakistan is considering withdrawing its support for the U.S.-led war on terror if its sovereignty is violated again, the foreign minister suggested in comments published on Thursday.


----------



## pardus (Dec 1, 2011)

Blah blah blah.

Meaningless horseshit!

Pakistan is considering whether it wants to continue to accept billions of dollars from the USA for doing fuck all? Yeah, I don't think so!


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 1, 2011)

Their role throwing gas on the fire?


----------



## medicchick (Dec 1, 2011)

Umm, I kinda thought they did that when the told the US to GTFO.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 1, 2011)

Barry's gonna kill aid to Pakistan, and they want to make it look like it was/is their decision.
There is a troop level that can be supported by air/alternative routes.  We will start to withdraw (especially in an election year) and eventually walk away from Pakistan.


----------



## AWP (Dec 2, 2011)

Pakistan arguing with us on it's conduct in the GWOT is like Sandusky arguing that he really helped children all of those years...


----------



## Brill (Dec 2, 2011)

Pakis are upset over this ISI photo.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-16008958


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 2, 2011)

The only thing that would have made that better is if she would have had "HQN" tattooed on her butt.


----------



## Brill (Dec 2, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> The only thing that would have made that better is if she would have had "HQN" tattooed on her butt.


 
She's a girl.  Pashtuns brand their little boys' butts with HQN.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 3, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> The only thing that would have made that better is if she would have had "HQN" tattooed on her butt.


Who says she doesnt?


----------



## CDG (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd hit it.


----------



## TH15 (Dec 3, 2011)

Apparently the Paks cleared the airstrike? Not sure how much truth there is to this.



> While the investigation has only just begun into last weekend's ISAF airstrikes in Mohmand that resulted in the deaths of 24 Pakistani troops, the initial findings indicate that the attacks were cleared by the Pakistani military, which said none of its troops were operating in the area. _The Wall Street Journal_ has the story:
> According to the initial U.S. account from the field, the commandos requested airstrikes against the encampment, prompting the team to contact a joint border-control center to determine whether Pakistani forces were in the area, a U.S. official said.
> The border-control center is manned by U.S., Afghan and Pakistani representatives who are supposed to share information and head off conflicts. But the U.S. and Afghan forces conducting the Nov. 26 commando operation hadn't notified the center in advance that they planned to strike Taliban insurgents near that part of the border, the official said.
> When called, the Pakistani representatives at the center said there were no Pakistani military forces in the area identified by the commandos, clearing the way for the Americans to conduct the airstrikes, the U.S. officials said.​
> ...


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 3, 2011)

US:  "Dude, your troops in Outpost 14 are shooting at us.  Again."
PK:  "That is a lie!  Our troops would NEVER shoot at Americans."
US:  "No really, they're shooting at us, I can see gunfire coming from Outpost 14."
PK:  "Trust me, my friend, we are your allies.  Besides, we don't have any troops at Outpost 14."
US:  "Ok, thanks."
<<series of loud explosions>>
PK: "You killed our troops at Outpost 14!  Death to America!"


----------



## policemedic (Dec 3, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Pakistan is just now getting around to questioning it's role in the war on terror? That's cool, a lot of us have been questioning it for years.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4550539...uestions-its-role-us-war-terror/#.TtgknbIT_pQ


 
Pakistan's only role in the GWOT should be _*target*_.


----------



## Scotth (Dec 5, 2011)

She will probably claim political asylum the next time she is in the US.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 5, 2011)

I've got a safe house for her. She can't stay in the US; too obvious.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 6, 2011)

She looks like she is cold.  She could use one of the "made in Pakistan" fleece tops from the USMC Museum.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 6, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> She looks like she is cold. She could use one of the "made in Pakistan" fleece tops from the USMC Museum.


 
lol!  Post of the week.  Irony, humor, and crossthread points.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> lol! Post of the week. Irony, humor, and crossthread points.


Thank you..thank you very much(insert Elvis accent here)  Im just worried she will catch pneumonia..or a bullet.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 6, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> Thank you..thank you very much(insert Elvis accent here) Im just worried she will catch pneumonia..or a bullet.


 
You needn't worry; I have her in a safe place.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 6, 2011)

CDG said:


> I'd hit it.


 
Only if I could grease my cock up with pig fat first.


----------



## CDG (Dec 7, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Only if I could grease my cock up with pig fat first.


 
Ok.  I never said I was going to be nice about it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 8, 2011)

lindy said:


> Pakis are upset over this ISI photo.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-16008958


 
Looks like there's a bit more drama over that shoot:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-16093480


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Looks like there's a bit more drama over that shoot:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-16093480


My guess is her family is in danger, so she accuses the evil Indians of smearing her honor.


----------

